# Tundra Advice/Set-Up



## CrisMurfy

Sorry for the wordy post in advance 

I bought a Tundra new in 2009. It is a 4x4 5.7. I bought it to be both my daily driver, and my company work truck. I do a lot of towing and work out of the truck all day. I am now expanding my business and want to add plowing to what I do. It would be strictly residential and I am very cautious with my vehicles and treat them great. I have been plowing for other companies for years but I am ready to do my own customers driveways.

I know that plowing with a Tundra is not widely recommended by all the forum members, and expect many to tell me to buy another truck, but I really enjoy this truck and want to do all of my work with it. I have been doing lots of research but though it would be a good idea to talk directly with some experienced members before spending all the money on parts.

I am looking to make a smart purchase and do it correctly the 1st time. I would like to purchase a plow that is big enough to do any job that I throw at it, but also not try to be a hero and get something too big that the truck cant handle. Pretty much the best plow I can put on it without going overboard.

So what I am asking is the following: To do this RIGHT, what do people recommend?

PLOW BRAND / SIZE / MODEL
SUSPENSION
TIRES
ETC.

I don't want to spend crazy money and go overboard, but I do want to do this the right way and not regret my purchase in the future and have to buy again. The rear suspension has been knows to sag while carrying a heavy load, so might as well do both front and rear while I am at it. Any advice would be great as far the the suspension (something that can handle the work, but also be a daily driver), plow, etc. Thanks so much! Sorry for the wordy post.

- Chris Murphy


----------



## RangerDogg

Hi Chris look at the snowdogg md 75 .I have the md 68 on my ranger and love it.I plowed about fifty driveways for 20 hr the storm we got on the 1/12/11 .I would recomend one for you truck great plow.


----------



## H20-32

Welcome Chris,

We have a 08 Tundra DCLB 5.7 4x4.Boss plow 7.5 Super Duty with Boss wings 9'-4" wide, Front suspension Rev Tek,Firestone airbags rear, Goodyear silent armor 275/70/18.Not a single problem 2 years running.Any other ? or help with upfitting your Tundra let me know. Mark


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I'll leave it to actual Tundra owners for their input, but I'd say the following:

Time is money, and if you want to do commerical, your best option is a Boss Super V 7'6".
http://www.bossplow.com/content/pdf/powervspecs.pdf

If you feel that is a little overboard, I recommend the Snoway 26 in 7'6" for a good half ton blade.

If your looking for an entry level price on a decent blade, look at the Snow Dogg MD75.

If you do commercial lots, you may want to look at a Tailgate Salter. Salt Dogg has a new one thats just great with an auger built in.


----------



## basher

We've set a couple Tundras up with the Snoway 26 series. A good match for the truck and the Down Pressure is excellent in driveways. At 453 lbs the snoway rarely requires suspension upgrades to the truck.When you consider the simplicity of the EIS headlight system and the Wireless rechargeable remote they are a hard plow to beat for your application.


----------



## scooper87

I have seen a lot of fishers on the tundras in my area. I have a 2010 tundra and I'm in the process of putting a blade on it as well. the Fisher 7'6" minute mount is a really nice blade and only weighs 414lbs according to their specs. My truck came with a lifetime power train and engine warranty from Toyota so I plan on just having the dealership put it on in order to not void any warranties. They said they have put this blade on a lot of the tundras over the years and I actually drove one on their lot with the blade on it to see how it did. No complaints and at $4600 installed, that's pretty comparable to most plow installs in my area.


----------



## basher

scooper87;1197696 said:


> I the Fisher 7'6" minute mount is a really nice blade and only weighs 414lbs according to their specs. .


That (414lbs) would be the HT, the SD is 487lbs.


----------



## scooper87

That is true. The SD seems to be a better plow too if you plan on using it alot. 8 ribs on it instead of 6 ribs and the angle rams are 2" longer on the SD.


----------



## basher

The poly edge on the SD is a nice feature also, helps keep weight down, quieter and does less damage.


----------



## Spudman

I have a 2007 Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher X-Blade (742 lbs). This is my third season plowing with the truck and I've had no mechanical problems to date. During the last storm I used an 8.5' Fisher HD plow. Although this might be a little too big for the truck over the long term, it worked well during the one storm. Here are the modifications I've done.

Front Suspension
-Bilstein 5100 shocks set on 2.5" lift setting
-Timbren bumpstops

Rear Suspension
-Timbren SES kit
-1000 lbs ballast

Tires
-BF Goodrich All-Terrain 305/65/R18 (E load range)

My next Tundra is going to be set up with a either a Truxx or Toytec 3/1 leveling kit with AirLift airbags and a B&W Turnover Ball gooseneck hitch.


----------



## mercer_me

You should put a 7.5' Fisher HD or SD on your Tundra IMO. I have a 7.5' Fisher SD on my Tundra and I like it. But, I wish I had got the HD. The Tundra handles the plow great. You should stay away from the Fisher HT IMO. They are very light duty.


----------



## snow patrol

Welcome to the site! Part of you're decision making should take into consideration snow plow dealers in your area and which like of plow they carry. In my area Westerns are very popular and that's all I run. I have a 2008 Tundra SR5 TRD with the same drive train configurations as yours. I have an 8' Western Pro on it and it handles it with zero problems. I've been very happy. I did have to lift the front end 2.5" however because the truck is relatively low slung and the truck side frame for the Western sits pretty low as well. Installed a set of Michelin LTX AT2 285/65/18 load range E just before winter and I'm really happy with them as well. If you will be using the truck mostly for driveways that require a lot of back dragging you may consider a Snow Way plow for the down pressure feature.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I've got a 7'6" Boss standard duty on my 08 Tundra. The plow is awesome. One of the things I like about it is that it shares many of the same components of the Boss Super Duty plows I've got on my 3/4 and one tons. Angling ram size, I think lift cylinder size, headlights, smarthitch system, and speed of the hydraulics are the same. I haven't done anything with the suspension. I've thought about getting a leveling kit but the truck only dips slightly and it hasn't been an issue at all. As far as the Tundra, it's an absolute beast of a half ton truck for plowing and towing, you're going to be happy.


----------



## 2COR517

scooper87;1197696 said:


> I have seen a lot of fishers on the tundras in my area......


That's because you live in New England


----------



## TurboSam

I would suggest a Western, period.

I am somewhat bias working at a dealer, but we personally run 7 trucks (8 of you include my Tundra we have as a backup that is set up like snow patrol's, but we luckily haven't needed it) and our sister company runs 13 trucks, with 2 backup plows that are rarely needed. This year we have had more than average snow for NC and due to this we have seen had several people that are running Boss plows come buy from us for other trucks. I don't have any personal experience with Boss, but we've seen a fair bit this year that were unhappy with them, but I am aware that things can and do happen.

As far as the Tundra goes. we haven't installed a setup on any Tundra other than my own, and I have a old 7.5' Pro UniMount using the ultramount/unimount adapter. and I'm sure my old 3 spring Pro is lighter than the newer 4 spring ultramount pros. for ****s and giggles we plugged up one of the 8.5' Pro Plus plows, and yea, it was a bit much for the Tundra


----------



## CrisMurfy

I ended up going with a 3" front / 2" rear lift, and the Sno-Way 26 plow. I inquired about the 29 because I thought it would be a fine weight if I lifted it, but the shop was very much against that so I took their advice. Just waiting for the parts to be shipped and looking forward to the install getting done.


----------



## 2COR517

Lift kits do not increase weight capacity.


----------



## H20-32

CrisMurfy;1204060 said:


> I ended up going with a 3" front / 2" rear lift, and the Sno-Way 26 plow. I inquired about the 29 because I thought it would be a fine weight if I lifted it, but the shop was very much against that so I took their advice. Just waiting for the parts to be shipped and looking forward to the install getting done.


What lift did you go with, and what dealer for sno-way? Once completed lets see some photo's.


----------



## H20-32

2COR517;1204561 said:


> Lift kits do not increase weight capacity.


That statement is true, unless its a spring upgrade.


----------



## 2COR517

H20-32;1204587 said:


> That statement is true, unless its a spring upgrade.


And the new springs have a higher spring rate.


----------



## CrisMurfy

H20-32;1204585 said:


> What lift did you go with, and what dealer for sno-way? Once completed lets see some photo's.


I ordered the Ready Lift Leveling Kit.. But now I am curious if that was a bad decision so I am re-thinking before I get them installed. For a plow as light at the 26 series is more than that needed? Possibly heavier springs, air bags, etc..?

If not needed, I will stick with the order that I already placed..

As for the dealer, I went to Bay State Truck Caps in Fall River, Ma. Really good guys to deal with.


----------



## mercer_me

CrisMurfy;1204060 said:


> I ended up going with a 3" front / 2" rear lift, and the Sno-Way 26 plow. I inquired about the 29 because I thought it would be a fine weight if I lifted it, but the shop was very much against that so I took their advice. Just waiting for the parts to be shipped and looking forward to the install getting done.


Congrats on the new plow. Post pictures after you get it instaled.


----------



## basher

CrisMurfy;1204060 said:


> I ended up going with a 3" front / 2" rear lift, and the Sno-Way 26 plow. I inquired about the 29 because I thought it would be a fine weight if I lifted it, but the shop was very much against that so I took their advice. Just waiting for the parts to be shipped and looking forward to the install getting done.


Nice set up, lets see some pictures. If you cannot get then to load here try my facebook page then post a link. We've set a tundra or two up with that set up and they are well matched even with-out front assists. Add a SW6 tailgate spreader and you are good to goThumbs Up


----------



## H20-32

If you change your mind on springs contact these guys, www.wheelersoffroad.com
best price and great to deal with.Old man emu springs are great.


----------

